# TFO Mangrove Rod and BVK Reel



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

TFO Mangrove 8 weight with a BVK Reel and scientific anglers saltwater 8 wt line. I bought this a few months back with the intentions on inshore fishing with it. I would rather bluegill fish with my 4 wt so I would like to sell/trade this one. I would trade for equal set- up in a 4 or 5 wt. or would possibly sale. PM me if interested.


----------

